# Prison Jail announcement sounds



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

It could be time consuming to do, but maybe extract dialog from prison movies.
I can't think of any other than Shawshank Redemption and perhaps Escape from Alcatraz, starring Clint Eastwood.
You can search IMDB.com for movie quotes. I did a quick search for "announcement inmates" but returned zero results. You might get lucky if you enter the right string of words though.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the idea. I've done several searches and turn up nothing of interest. Was hoping someone here might point me in the right direction.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Trying to finish a few last special request audio custom mixes for some members & haunt customers, can't promise anything, but I'll see what I can come up with or mix for you.......


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> Trying to finish a few last special request audio custom mixes for some members & haunt customers


Interesting.
What exactly is your expertise in audio?
Do you have a website?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Interesting.
> What exactly is your expertise in audio?
> Do you have a website?


Studied audio effects composition way back, just lately put it to use helping mixing stuff for members here that don't have the library of SFX I have or were to obtain good ones & have never played with simple mixing programs & / or don't want to...... I enjoy the challenge ! I have been lucky enough to help create & supply some SFX for a few local haunts for they're props in my area last few years, nothing big, just had / have fun doing it & made a couple buck for my props....LoL

I do not have an expensive system.....at all. Pretty basic, I just seem to have a good ear & nitch with assembling audio clips to create.....I do not really do that much voice effects as I have no vocal training or talent in that area, other than a good deep voice for more demon-ish stuff.....LoL 

& no web site yet..... maybe next year if it pans out. I run under the Halloween biz name - Grave Intentions Entertainment


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

scareisburg said:


> Hi all, looking for some prison or jail sounds to use as background for the electric chair prop. I've found a few but they are mostly chatter, what I had in mind was PA announcements like " all prisoners report to cell block A" " clear the yard" or something similar. A couple of those would be great to have looped and playing as the treaters come up to the prop. Any help would be appreciated.





HalloweenHouseParty said:


> It could be time consuming to do, but maybe extract dialog from prison movies.
> I can't think of any other than Shawshank Redemption and perhaps Escape from Alcatraz, starring Clint Eastwood.
> You can search IMDB.com for movie quotes. I did a quick search for "announcement inmates" but returned zero results. You might get lucky if you enter the right string of words though.


There were some announcements made over the PA periodically during the recording of Johnny Cash's 'At Folsom Prison' album, but unfortunately the voice sounds too 'radio announcer'-like, for lack of a better word.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Saruman, I did come across a video clip of that song. I was also thinking about perhaps just some harmonica music, Jail house blues


----------

